# Isaac, the not so terrible



## Sundancers

*Isaac*

Tropical Storm Isaac is entering the Caribbean. U.S. impacts are still uncertain, but everyone in the coastal southeastern U.S. should be vigilant as we track the storm's projected path ...


----------



## earlyt89

Yes I'm very concerned. I live in a very low lying area and just a good rain floods my yard. Southern Alabama is no fun, we all saw what hurricane Ivan did.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

We've been getting rain with these storms. It's been nice for us, but then we're not getting the brunt of it.


----------



## ricepaddydaddy

We have gotten so much rain here in north Florida, every day for the last 2 weeks, the ground cannot hold any more and we now have standing water here at The Ol' Homestead.
And this area is still recovering from massive flooding from the last tropical system.
We are going to be in a world of hurt.
Sign on our local church: "If you've been praying for rain, you can stop now."


----------



## Energyvet

This is from global warming caused by whatever reason. It will continue to cause erratic weather patterns and unusual circumstances. I would suggest brainstorming to see how best to deal with more water. There is a TED talk about bottles that can make clean water from polluted. Might want to get some for your family members so everyone always has clean drinking water. Unfortunately they are about $100 each but still a good insurance policy for staying alive. I expect it's gonna get worse, (hotter, wetter, colder, dryer) and the extremes will be more extreme. Be prepared and take care of yourself. That's the way I'm thinking at this time in history.


----------



## earlyt89

Everyone remembers the effect on the gulf coast by Hurricane Ivan. But his little brother Isaac is all hype. I'm in the Northeastern corner of the storm right now. It's been sprinkling but no major rain. I was concerned for my chickens because I live probly dead level with the water level. I have put roost polls everywhere in my coops because in just a good rain my yard floods. I'll keep everyone posted through the hurricane on the Southern Alabama front. I would appreciate anyone's input on their effects on the storm and please include your area. 

Bon Secour, Alabama


----------



## Energyvet

It 84 degrees and a little cloudy. That's all I hot here in NJ. The weekly report says hot and sunny all week. I'd like a little rain so I don't have to mow this week. :-(


----------



## Energyvet

Okay just checked again. They are saying some rain starting tonight at 9 and dine by 7 am. It's 7:30 pm right now.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

EnergyVet I don't know about you but as these bands of Isaac pass over they are dropping some pretty heavy rains here and the wind gust are pretty string too.


Grand Bay, Alabama


----------



## Energyvet

I'm guessing much more south than I am on the coast of NJ.


----------



## Sundancers

Heavy rain & and high winds ... never a good combo.

Stay safe!


----------



## earlyt89

Checkin in again. Rains pickin up. Winds blowing the trees a lil sideways. Don't want a flood. Jeremy be safe in Grand Bay. It's goin to be worse your way


----------



## cogburn

Hope everything is alright for all y'all in the storms path.


----------



## earlyt89

It ain't too bad just rain. I'm surrounded by trees so I get a break from the wind


----------



## ErnieS

earlyt89 said:


> Everyone remembers the effect on the gulf coast by Hurricane Ivan. But his little brother Isaac is all hype. I'm in the Northeastern corner of the storm right now. It's been sprinkling but no major rain. I was concerned for my chickens because I live probly dead level with the water level. I have put roost polls everywhere in my coops because in just a good rain my yard floods. I'll keep everyone posted through the hurricane on the Southern Alabama front. I would appreciate anyone's input on their effects on the storm and please include your area.
> 
> Bon Secour, Alabama


Foley, Almost to Elberta here. Same experience. Some gusts about 50 up in the field above the house, but only 3" of rain so far. No big deal. The biggest problem is that DirecTV went out just as they were to eliminate one contestant on Master Chef.
A friend in Bon Secour lost his power for about an hour this morning, but all we've had is 2, 30 second blips.
My prayers are with those of you in NOLA.


----------



## Energyvet

Curl up with a great book. Snuggle under the covers and stay safe! Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## earlyt89

Elberta isn't far away. My dads there


----------



## ErnieS

earlyt89 said:


> Elberta isn't far away. My dads there


You down near Billy's? I'm a couple miles east of the Beach Express.


----------



## earlyt89

I'm a quarter mile from Billy's Seafood


----------



## rblood

*Hurricane Isaac*

We live in central Louisiana and am worried about our girls in this weather


----------



## BigECart

I'm in Mississippi. Not as much rain as I expected. Very windy. The water is still rising. Looks like the peak will be at least 10' later this morning. That's a might big surge given how far we are from the center. Surprisingly we still have power. The weather radio has been going off since 3:30 am - mostly tornados in Jackson county. Looks like the storm is really nasty in South LA.


----------



## earlyt89

I'm still here. Not much of anything. No worse than a small tropical storm. No lost birds. THANK GOD!!!!!


----------



## cogburn

Birds all ok?


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

All the babies are here in the house in boxes. The big birds are out in their coop. They all seem fine. If I can get out between rain bands I will let them have the run of the yard. My girls just love to hunt during the rain.


----------



## earlyt89

All my birds are fine. Gotta replace a little hickey wire in the run from a limb. Even my free range bittys are ok. I'm not goin to let them range on the yard today but I let them out into the run.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Hey early what part of Mississippi are you from?


----------



## earlyt89

I'm in Baldwin county Alabama. Near gulf shores


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Sorry early I knew that... I meant to ask BigE


----------



## Energyvet

Check out the thread issaic the not so terrible.


----------



## oakwood

God Bless you all and keep you safe .


----------



## twentynine

Not going to comment on global warming exactly--

I'm 54 years old and I have lived in SE La all my life. I have weathered Hilda, b
Betsy, Camille, Katrina, Rita, Gustav, and many smaller ones that I can't remember the names. It is nothing new.

Right now I'm sitting in my home no electrical service other than my generator. I do not expect power to be restored until two or three days after the storm passes. The bad thing about this storm is -- it ain't moving, it's sitting here dumping rain on us. The storm surge is preventing the water from draining out. Flooding is and will be the major impact from this storm. This may be the first time in my 54 years that I will have to evacuate my home and processions.

This is not radical weather-- it's hurricane season and we having a hurricane.

Preparations is what is important, fuel- lots of fuel, think about how much you may need and double it- I have 100 gallons ready plus all vehicles full. Water, no power no water well, see fuel for answer. Ice, requires power for fridge and freezer, see fuel for answer.

And I have a job that requires my attendance regardless of weather. When people stay home I'm out init.


----------



## Sundancers

As we had three threads on Isaac, I merged them ...


----------



## animalduck

*Very south central Louisiana*

We are on the good side. I put the coop against a pecan tree so it doesn't flip.I really think they like the weather I guess because it's cool. Please stay safe on the east side.


----------



## rob

good luck to you all. stay safe.


----------



## twentynine

Water rising at home.


----------



## cogburn

Hello out there !! What's the word? Everyone safe and accounted for?... I haven't been able to keep up with anything I lost all my TVs and electronics due to a lightning strike last Sunday, it hit the satellite and took out everything. I hear we will get some rain from the storm tonight, that's all I know. Hope y'all are all ok.
Cogburn


----------



## earlyt89

I'm fine. I let my birds out to free range today. They don't like being kept in that coop. We r still under a tornado warning. Winds are blowing so I hope my girls are ok when I get home from work


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Any other updates?

It got real windy in my area. We're supposed to get some rain from it, but not till the weekend.


----------



## omg3kids

Stay safe everyone!! The news here in CA is just showing the really horrible stuff. Glad you're all safe and prepared!


----------



## BigECart

I'm in Pass Christian. Two trees down, otherwise we're fine. The local news was apparently impressed with our "lake" house - I heard they showed it a lot during their coverage. The storm has finally moved on. We're supposed to have power by midnight tonight. We don't have chickens yet, so that was one less thing to worry about.


----------



## earlyt89

I hope everything works out.


----------



## twentynine

Preliminary damage report.

Direct hit from the hurricane, eye passed my location late yesterday afternoon.

My pine grove doesn't seem to have sustained much damage a few limbs not much else. Pecan trees and this years crop devastated, limbs, leaves and nuts striped from the trees. Home, no damage, roof intact, no water or flood damage. Electrical service restored at 1300 this afternoon. Fences, severe damage, it will be some time before I can let the horses out of the inside corral.

I will be on hurricane duty for the remainder of the week, night shift until Monday 0430.

On the high side of things-- if the temperature steadies out on my incubator, I have 80, black sexlink and rhode island red eggs ready to go.


----------



## Energyvet

80! That's like an entire kindergarten! Whole lotta chickies going on. Good luck. That's a big undertaking. 

Seems you were pretty lucky overall with the storm though. Glad all survived intact. Too bad about the trees.


----------



## twentynine

The only worry I have left is back water flooding from the Amite River basin. If the S.E. wind doesn't switch around and start blowing the water out of the lakes Maurepas /Ponchatrain I may get some residual flooding.


----------



## omg3kids

twentynine said:


> Preliminary damage report.
> 
> Direct hit from the hurricane, eye passed my location late yesterday afternoon.
> 
> My pine grove doesn't seem to have sustained much damage a few limbs not much else. Pecan trees and this years crop devastated, limbs, leaves and nuts striped from the trees. Home, no damage, roof intact, no water or flood damage. Electrical service restored at 1300 this afternoon. Fences, severe damage, it will be some time before I can let the horses out of the inside corral.
> 
> I will be on hurricane duty for the remainder of the week, night shift until Monday 0430.
> 
> On the high side of things-- if the temperature steadies out on my incubator, I have 80, black sexlink and rhode island red eggs ready to go.


Glad the house isn't damaged.

80 eggs?!?!


----------



## earlyt89

Incubating is addictive. Before you know it, I've got hundreds


----------

